# Neue Grafikkarte, aber welche?



## KingChimera (13. Juni 2006)

Tach auch. Bei mir steht mal wieder ein kleines Update für meinen PC an, nicht direkt jetzt aber so in den nächsten paar Monaten, je nach finanzieller Lage.
Und zwar möchte ich diesmal ne aktuellere Grafikkarte kaufen, in der Hoffnung das damit auch neuere Spiele ohne große Einbußen laufen.

Habe bisher eine ATi Radeon 9600 Pro mit 256 MB RAM (auf einem ASUS P4C 800 E Deluxe, über AGP), welche Karte würdet ihr zur Zeit vorschlagen?
Bin ein bisschen Fan von ATi, daher dachte ich bisher an eine X1600.
Was haltet ihr von der, und meint ihr die würde was bringen, also einen merkbaren Unterschied ausmachen?

Mal die wichtigsten Daten vom PC:
- MB ist das oben angesprochene ASUS P4C-800 E Deluxe
- Prozessor ist ein Intel P4 mit 2.8 GHz, 800 MHz FSB und HT-Technologie
- Arbeitsspeicher ist bisher 1 GB DDR verbaut, könnte ich allerdings auch auf bis zu 4 GB aufrüsten

Das MB unterstützt (leider) nur AGP bis 8fache Geschwindigkeit, daher kann ich keine PCIe-Karte gebrauchen.

Würde eine X1600 von einer Komponente "gebremst" werden, so dass nicht das volle Potential abgerufen werden könnte
Mir gehts halt darum das ich ne gute Grafikkarte habe die keine großen Probleme mit den neuen Spielen hat (mit meiner jetzigen bin ich schon am Limit, und wenn dann GTR2 draussen ist müsste ich das wohl auf ner 640er Auflösung spielen...  ), allerdings auch nicht durch die restlichen Komponenten gedrosselt wird.

Wichtig wäre noch: 2 Ausgänge, von mir aus 1mal analog und einmal digital, hauptsache 2 Ausgänge für meine beiden Monitore. TV-Out ist kein muss.

Fällt euch da "spontan" eine ein 
Budget ist maximal 200 Euro, aber das ist wirklich die oberste Grenze die ich gerne unterbieten würde.

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------

